
New: Code in comments (plus a bit of Arc) - pg
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=32766
======
plinkplonk
Very Interesting ! can you tell us anything about how well (or if) Arc is
converging to a releasable state?

~~~
staunch
<http://download.archub.com/arc-0.99r1.tar.gz>

~~~
plinkplonk
Is that url correct? I get a "Server Not found" result for download.archub.com
though archub.com works fine.

Could be a server in the middle I guess.

Can someone reading this attempt a download and post the result here?

~~~
staunch
Sorry, I was joking. I've seen the "arc we there yet?" question asked so many
times I feel the need to tease. I made sure to reply here quickly though :-)

~~~
plinkplonk
no harm done :-)

Just to clarify, I didn't ask for a downloadable. I just wanted a sense of
whether arc was converging or not and how the language evolved and what was
learned. e.g: the decision to have constants in function call position return
themselves. I would really love to know how that came about (though it maybe
burdening Paul too much to ask him to write down how he came to that design
decision :-) )

I find language design fascinating. One of my favorite books is Stroustroups'
"The design of the C++ language". It is not often one can ask question _while_
the language design/evolution is going on.

The question wasn't intended to be "Is Arc ready?" but rather "what is your
sense of where the language is going?" .

------
benhoyt
Nice. I reckon Markdown-style [links](<http://link.com/>) would be at least as
useful, though. (I notice the paren is still included in the href -- I often
would like to parenthesize links but then remind myself it doesn't work in
News.YC.)

Just curious as to why this comments thread (32768) isn't the same as the main
link (32766).

~~~
randallsquared
The main link was to a comment on an old thread. If he'd made the top level of
this thread the actual comment it linked to (assuming that makes sense in
news.yc), it would take up a whole lot of space on the front page...

